# Problem with USB WiFi card



## vasik121 (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't know how make my WiFi card work. FreeBSD does not see this device (TP-LINK TL-WN722N) like ath0. After reboot *I* look at dmesg.boot but find here only:

```
ugen1.2: <Atheros> at usbus1
```
And now *I* don't know what *I* must do to make this device working. What's the next step? Help please *I*'m looking for an answer at the handbook but at least don't find it .


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 27, 2013)

Per TP-LINK TL-WN722N WikiDevi page, your device has the AR9271 firmware which currently isn't supported on FreeBSD[1].


> *Chipsets I won't be working on*
> 
> USB chipsets, in particular the AR7010+AR9280, AR9271 or the AR9170 chipset
> although if someone would like to work on these, I'll be happy to help them with it



Anyway, this message might be of interest to you, because implementing it is in the spotlight 

[1] https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport.


----------

